# Educating ouselves in classical music



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There's a lot of discussion about educating the young about classical music. How about educating ourselves? There's a free on-line course named "Western Music History through Performance" from the Curtis Institute of Music. It's composed of videos, quizzes, and assignments. You can simply audit the course or participate with essays (and get a certificate). I have audited the first two modules and recommend it.

https://www.coursera.org/course/musichistoryperforms


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I may consider that if I can go at my own glacial pace. Somehow I've lost the bookmark to the series of Bernstein Harvard lectures I was watching a little at a time.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. This site also hosts a great Beethoven Piano Sonatas course, I still need to have time to watch all the videos but the part that I watched was great.

https://www.coursera.org/course/beethovensonatas


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I educate myself in classical music on an ongoing basis.

1. I _actively_ listen to CM, both in the sense of listening to CM much of the time, and in the sense of listening mindfully as much as possible.

2. I _regularly_ read both about CM and the composers in general, and about music theory and compositions of interest in particular.

I have read numerous books about classical music, but most focus on the biographical aspects of the composers and their lives. Reading one such book is enough: composers are not gods, but people with a talent for and education in writing music.

What interests me far more is the theory of music, what makes a piece work as a composition, how it is constructed, how this is achieved, how to better understand these and other factors in order to deepen my appreciation for the music, etc. I, too, am just a man, with a talent for understanding things and the curiosity to do so.

An online course sounds like a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

How do I watch these?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

It looks like the music history and the Introduction to Classical Music course have "no upcoming sessions". I'm not exactly sure what that means. I am on the watchlist for the music history class so presumably they will inform me when it becomes available (assuming it does).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Try this page, it may work:

https://www.coursera.org/course/musichistoryperforms


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like this courses are "closed" and we have to wait for upcoming sessions, that sucks. I am able to access the "Beethoven Piano Sonatas" course because I subscribed when it was active a few months ago, but can't access the "Western Music History through Performance".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

That's too bad. It seems like you can only "register" for a course when it begins, otherwise you're locked out. I did module 3 today, which analyzed the first movement of Haydn's quartet Op. 20 #2. Learned a lot!

I don't understand why they don't open the courses to people who just want to audit them, and not to do assignments for grading etc. After all, it's just watching some videos and downloading some reference materials.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I suggest downloading MuseScore. It is available for free for Linux and other platforms, too. Start composing right now and listen to your work. It's fun!


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I recommend that everybody interested in music online courses put the two courses in the watchlist. They are both provided by Curtis Institute of Music.

https://www.coursera.org/course/musichistoryperforms

and

https://www.coursera.org/course/beethovensonatas

Sadly, even I who previously subscribed on the Beethoven Sonatas course can't access it anymore, it was closed today. I watched two lectures and they are awesome. I will wait for the next dates to complete the course.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

About the "Exploring Beethoven's Piano Sonatas" course, the lectures are available to download for free on the course page if you are registered. I downloaded them and uploaded to my Google Drive to people who were not able to register in time. It is only 5 lectures, divided in parts, taking roughly 5 hours total. You don't need any previous knowledge to begin.

The lectures provided by Jonathan Biss were totally mind-blowing to me, it changed the way I see the sonatas and Beethoven in general profoundly.

To view or download them: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_DYWo6mckkTaE9ocDAwUUNfOWs&usp=sharing

PS: I think I am not offending any copyright since it is available to download for free, but in case that I am, please contact me and I will remove them immediately.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

julianoq, many thanks! I've grabbed them and look forward to several hours of happy viewing!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

julianoq said:


> About the "Exploring Beethoven's Piano Sonatas" course, the lectures are available to download for free on the course page if you are registered.


There is also a lecture series by Andras Schiff covering the Beethoven sonatas. They are very accessible and occasionally humorous (in a conservative sort of way).

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbaRdpWs4vq2Gs8gPJzrfzrbjTV_sJIVq


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

A well-written and understandable synopsis on music theory (PDF) may be downloaded here. You don't have to be a senior to get something out of it: I refer to it regularly


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> There is also a lecture series by Andras Schiff covering the Beethoven sonatas. They are very accessible and occasionally humorous (in a conservative sort of way).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbaRdpWs4vq2Gs8gPJzrfzrbjTV_sJIVq


The Schiff lectures, which are fantastic and total almost 18 hours, can be downloaded as MP3s for free from the Guardian newspaper site. Great listening in the car.

http://music.theguardian.com/classical/page/0,,1943867,00.html


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> There is also a lecture series by Andras Schiff covering the Beethoven sonatas. They are very accessible and occasionally humorous (in a conservative sort of way).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbaRdpWs4vq2Gs8gPJzrfzrbjTV_sJIVq


Awesome, will certainly help to make my last days obsession last much longer


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

julianoq said:


> About the "Exploring Beethoven's Piano Sonatas" course... I downloaded them and uploaded to my Google Drive...


I am halfway through the first lesson. This promises to be a captivating and eminently educating enterprise.

Merci _sehr!_


----------

